# Iowa Blue vs. Pencil Rock



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Help! I hatched out three types of chicks at the same time: Iowa Blues, Penciled Rocks, and a backyard bred Cornish Rock hybrid. Five months later the Cornish rocks are pretty distinctive, and the penciled hens... But I can't tell the Iowa Blue cockerls from the penciled rock cockerls? And some of the hems could be "weak" penciled rocks (coloring wise). Any one have any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post pictures?

How is Millie doing?


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG we love her soooooooo much! She totally bullies our three NDGs but overall she's a sweet herd lead! She's the first one milked and she stations herself outside the door calling with her musical voice until all three NDGs have been milked and turned out with her. She may be bossy, but she sure wants her entire herd outside with her! She's producing close to 7 lbs a day, all 3 dwarfs produce a scant 2lbs combined LOL! Her only downside is that she has eaten most of our chicken coop. Who knew she would like old straw bales better than briars, maple leaves and clover (poison ivy is still her FAVORITE!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow that is great! Amazing that she is still milking so well.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Need pics to assist.


----------

